# dog sensitive stomach... anyone else have this problem??



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a beautiful border collie x lab, we got her from a rescue home about 6 months ago..... however we seem to be having trouble with her diet....her poo always seems to be quite sloppy (not proper diarrhea or anything but not as firm as it should be)..... does anyone know a good diet for a dog like her???

we currently feed her on bakers complete (the biscuits) and one tin of cesar dog food each day.... is this no good??  

i dont want to be messing her around changing her food all the time but i just dont know why her diet doesn't seem to be working at the minute!

also we have some chew sticks for dogs as an occasional treat.... but everytime ive given her one her stomach has been off the next day so ive had to scrap them.... we also gave her some leftover chicken once as a treat but the same thing happened.... does anyone else have this kind of problem?

I just want her tummy to be ok!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Personally I wouldnt feed bakers and a lot of people on here would say the same. Subject to your purse my choices would be either Arden Grange or if you have a pets at home nearish to you their own brand in the silver bags or wainwrights. Dont know about ceasar dog food. But would def change the bakers. Do it graduale tho over a few days to get the tum used to it.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I would say try Burns dry


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi thanks 

I did try changing the meat she had gradually, she was originally on pedigree chum.... but obviously had no joy so maybe it could be the bakers biscuits.... its so hard to know whats good for them because well, any company selling dog food is gonna make out its good for them! so i thought if i asked on here maybe i could find out from other peoples experiences...

just had a look online and i think im gonna try the wainwrights stuff.... are there any wet dog foods anyone would recommend? i really want to make sure she's getting a good diet so this might be another change somewhere down the line.... she deserves it


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the same problem with Bailey. We've now got him pretty stable on a mix of Autarky and NatureDiet and he's fine with them but the minute he gets anything else, like anything, he has the squirts the next day.

The chews are the biggest problem because he loves rawhide chews but the sore tummy and squirts the next day means he can't have them anymore.

It's a shame.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as wet food goes nature diet, butchers tripe mix (make sure its the tripe mix not butchers chick or whatever mixed with tripe) is kind on tummies as is chappie. Hi Life make raw hide chews that are gluten free that my boy seems to be able to tolerate without much issue, but I havnt seen them about for a while.


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

bird said:


> As far as wet food goes nature diet, butchers tripe mix (make sure its the tripe mix not butchers chick or whatever mixed with tripe) is kind on tummies as is chappie. Hi Life make raw hide chews that are gluten free that my boy seems to be able to tolerate without much issue, but I havnt seen them about for a while.


Thanks for that info. I'll have a look for them, Bailey would be so happy if he could have them without squirting!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for that, yeah it's such a shame when you think ur giving them a treat and then the next day their tummys all squiggly  at least they won't get overweight from too many treats i guess  not that i would let that happen anyway of course!!

guess it's just a case of trying things out until something eventually works...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

xliljanex said:


> thanks for that, yeah it's such a shame when you think ur giving them a treat and then the next day their tummys all squiggly  at least they won't get overweight from too many treats i guess  not that i would let that happen anyway of course!!
> 
> guess it's just a case of trying things out until something eventually works...


I use some of the dry food as treats


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thought I'd share my story with you!!

My dog Molly was sick about 3-4 days in a week for a year. We didn't know what was causing it. At first we thought she'd been eating things outside that was turning her stomach but after a few months we thought, this is ridiculous!! We took her to the vets countless times, they did tests, gave us numerous medications, etc. She even got put under to have her stomach scoped checking for ulcers. Then I found out that Bakers Complete (which we fed her) can have a bad affect on dogs due to the amount of additives and things in it.. ADDITIVES in dog food?!?! I searched on the internet and found that it had made dogs sick, given them runny poos, given them irritated skin conditions.. So we switched her to James Wellbeloved and have had NO problems since.

I feel so sorry for Molly. She went through a lot in a year trying to find out the cause, when really it was what we were giving her every day . Obviously some dogs do fine on it, but a lot don't.

I reccommend you look on the back of your dog food and read everything, make sure there's no added crap in them. Pedigree Chum had additives in too. If you suspect she has a sensitive stomach anyway, something like James Wellbeloved is suited just for them.


----------



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi 

We had the same problem as emmalouise. We got our pup and she was being fed bakers puppy food. she had nothing but squirts all the time, we fed her boiled chicked and rice til she dried up and tried bakers again, but the same thing happened. The vet also put her on a vetinary diet. We went through numerous foods, including clinivet, hills, until the only thing that agrees with her is Royal Canin. It takes time as obviously between the squirts you have to wean your dog from one food to the other, specially if they are young. 

We also found that pigs ears did not agree with her either, but she can eat the raw hide chews no problem. 

When we got our 2nd dog, he was also on Bakers and we changed his diet immediately as he was also having runny poos!! 

Just try a good quality food.


----------



## Pawsville (Sep 2, 2009)

To immediately get rid of the runny poos do this:

1) Give PLAIN yogurt - not vanilla or fruity - 1-2 tablespoons
2) Stop feeding ALL commercial pet foods and feed only lightly boiled or steamed chicken
3) Give NuVet Labs supplements to discharge all toxins in the system and combat all FREE RADICALS
4) Continue this process (yogurt+NuVet+Chicken) for 3 to 5 weeks
5) THEN, start pet on a diet with NO BEET PULP OR TOMATO POMACE (a raw diet is best) like BARF 
6) Detoxify your dog daily by continuing the NuVet supplements (kind of like daily vitamins for human children)

Here's a link for a discount on NuVet Labs: twtQpon :: NuVet Tabs from Peter Paws Emporium (via @Pawsville)

Go here for more info:
NuVet Means A Healthy Pet
NuVet Makes A Health Pet

Join the Pawsville Social Club - Where Pets Come First!

Best of luck!
Mick


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

That sounds a bit over the top for some runny poos.. :lol:


----------



## lea007 (Jun 3, 2009)

We have the same with our 6 month old Goldie. Ours is on Royal Caine which seems to suit her. We did find things like rice, chicken, bread really upset her stomach. Its been a trial and error for us. We are slowly learning what she can and cant take. We took Tilly originaly to the vets with it and they put us on Hills science plan ID (which isnt cheap) for a week to settle her stomach before we reintroduced things back into her diet. Did the trick. The cheaper way to do it is to try chappie (other vet recommended this to us). Also some dog bones dont suit tilly either - the natural ones she ok on the others give her the runs.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I too got a rescue collie cross with a sensitive stomach. The food's you've been recommended to swap to are good - JWB, Burns, nature diet etc. Skinners hypoallergenic is good too. Chappie can be good as long as the problem is not wheat intolerance which is a common condition and causes the symtoms you describe. Best to go for wheat-free.
A half teaspoon of slippery elm powder in the meal helps, you can get it as loose powder from health food shops (don't get slippery elm food, it's got wheat in, get the pure powder). Probiotics can help too, either commercial dog brands such as protexin, human grade ones or live plain yogurt.


----------



## Pawsville (Sep 2, 2009)

emmalouise1508 said:


> That sounds a bit over the top for some runny poos.. :lol:


Actually, it depends on how much and how long the condition has been present. I was offering a permanent, low cost solution that would detox the animal and prevent the re-occurrence.

Once your pet gets diarrhea, how do you know what caused it? Improper digestion, obviously. But why? What shut down the digestive process so that the stomach acids have liquefied the solids, but the intestines reject the assimilation?

Most often an incorrect PH is to blame; brought on by toxins introduced either by an overabundance in the system or in the feed itself.

Yogurt often helps the most by balancing the active bacterium most helpful for digestion. Stopping the feed helps reduce the toxicity in the mix (the food is almost always the source of the toxins).

Dogs can eat half-rotten roadkill and it won't give them diarrhea. But one bowl of cheap feed will start the runny poos going before the food is eaten!

I like permanent solutions, don't you? Why go through the whole thing again tomorrow or next week when the toxicity level in the system again reaches diarrhea-causing proportions? It's usually simple enough to fix without an expensive trip to the vet.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

My boy (lab) has a sensitive tummy, he can't keep Bakers or Pedigree in his system for very long at all (say no more!). He also can't have any rawhide chews, poor boy.

He was on a local, independently made Chicken and rice based food until the mill closed down and we switched him to Chappie dry on our vet's recommendation. We're now going to gradually switch him onto Skinners F+T Maintenance which is similar but better quality 
I can also vouch for the Butchers tripe variety as bird suggested. The kennels i work at give this to more sensitive dogs and they love it! Wainwrights is a good one so well done for picking that one out.

Generally, the fewer additives (sugar, colour, preservatives) the better when it comes to dog food


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I had this with my retriever when she was younger

I was scared of chaing her onto Nature diet and arden grange but im pleased to say she is fine on it - in fact she is much better then before

Maybe give that a try


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

We have the similar problem with one of our Border Collies she cannot have scraps or anything,it all goes straight through her.
So she has been on Nature's Diet sensitive and it seems to work.
Its the pink packet.
Good luck hope you get things sorted soon.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Pawsville said:


> Most often an incorrect PH is to blame......


What is your evidence for this statement?


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks everyone

i really had no idea about the bakers..... did some more research on the internet and there was loads of people complaining about it, i had no idea!!!

anyway i went out this weekend and bought some BETA dog food, decided on that one because they seemed to have the flavours etc that she likes, obviously flavours not the most important thing but i do want her to actually eat it  anyway from researching the different foods etc it sounds like a safe bet, ive started her off with part bakers and part BETA.... she seems to like it so i hope this will be the start of a better tum!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

just thought id let u know that after feeding half bakers/half beta for a couple of weeks she has now gone on to just the BETA and the difference is amazing....it only took a couple of days to show an improvement, even though she was only having half BETA and half bakers, and now her poops/tummy are completely normal.... so glad its been sorted as i was getting worried, started to think she had something wrong with her stomach and everything, anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Would be inclined to try her on Nature diet myself, a top quality food and aas near to natural as you can get other then feeding barf! Don't introduce any change too quickly though.


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Bakers complete was the reason why my Buster was due to be put down. His owner thought she was buying the best as its one of the most expensive. It made Buster bald, itchy, sore and very unhappy. But she didnt realise it was the food that had made him sick.

If someone says they feed it to their dogs i always try (without being Mrs Sticky Beak) to advise them on the rubbish that is in that brand of dog food.

OP - It may take you a while to find something that sorts your pooches tum out, but it will be well worth it in the long run. All of the brands suggested here are a great place to start.

Good Luck!


----------

